# How much kibble?



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

So, in the 4 weeks I've had my Bella she's has more than doubled in size. I mean lengthwise, heighth, etc. I know she's still a baby (12 weeks old) and she's going to be growing, but I'm also wondering if there's a limit to how much she should be fed a day. I have a tiny nibble bowl and I've been refilling it like twice a day. Is that okay or should she only get food in her bowl once a day?


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

They generally don't over eat, but they can, so post her weight here. Know that she is near full weight and size. so is Jade, also 12 weeks. When was bella born???


----------



## roseykrh (Aug 30, 2008)

She was born June 18th. She doesn't look fat, she seems to be growing proportionately. I was just curious if I was supposed to fill her food everytime it was empty or not. As I was researching and preparing to get her I read all sorts of posts about what types of cat food to use and what they should and shouldn't eat but I don't remember ever seeing anything about the quantity they should have. I don't know her current weight and don't have any type of scales here at the house.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Jade was born 10 days before. (12 weeks was just and estimate. i too lazy to figure it out.) anyways, feed her what she will eat if she doesn't look too round, but weigh her when u get a chance.


----------



## AllQuills (Sep 19, 2008)

I free-feed Juni. If Bella exercises and can roll up into a ball comfortably, she should be fine. What kind of food are you giving her? Hedgies don't usually over-eat, and they do tend to grow pretty fast in the first 6 months.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Babies especially should always be free fed as their growing bodies need all the food they will eat. I firmly believe adults should be free fed as well.


----------

